# Rock placement



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Opinions needed:

Ignore the plants this photo was taken back on Jan. 1 2006 I has grow in nicely with different plants but the rock placement is the same.

I was wondering if the rock in the middle right should be turned around.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I think it should be


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I agree. I'd like to see more sloping of the substrate as well.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

large flat rocks like this seem almost unusable to me-- they completely dominate, are not that interesting looking, and are difficult to attach epyphytes to. Even if you get them to grow on the rock it doesn't look good too.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Steven, I agree, it's just this is what I have to work with here in Arizona.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Ahh, good luck. I got it-- take a giant mallet and smash it-- the result would definitely be some interesting pieces.  

Finding interesting rocks is definitely difficult. I'd like to see a tank that uses these types of stones well, but they're not easy to work with as you know.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is a shot of what the tank looks like now. Please keep in mind that this is by no means near completion. The foreground is filling in nicely (HC and D. hairgrass) I am still considering the L. arculata. I'm leaning towards replacing the L. arculata with L. guinea. The big patch of Downoi in the middle will be trimed down and or moved completely. Thinking about more hairgrass in the back corners as this is a hard tank to light. I am in the process of soaking ADA AS right now to eliminate the ammonia. I will add more substrate to the back corners to add sloping as John suggested. Just don't want to kill my Cherries and Bumblebees that are in there. Please excuse the equipment.

IMHO I think the rock turned around looks alot better...thanks Lauren!
Any thoughts.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Here are some close-ups:


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Looks lush and not overcrowded. healthy growth. I like it alot. The rocks and the plants are arranged nicely. I wouldnt change a thing. I'd just let it grow.


----------



## MikeD (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks great. Nice rocks an the plants look very well, good work!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

The only comment I would make is that the 2 rocks are almost too similar in size & shape, and the open space in the middle is right smack dab in the middle. I would try to offset that space a little to the left.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks good Roy!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

They DO look good


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*nice*

At the risk of being accused of my posts not being "meaningful enough", I like it alot roy...


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you!!!


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Roy, Nice scape. I think you did a great job with the stones that are available to you..

PPSSTT...
Bryan's got some nice rocks you should hit him up.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

MATTHEW MAHLING said:


> Hey Roy, Nice scape. I think you did a great job with the stones that are available to you..
> 
> PPSSTT...
> Bryan's got some nice rocks you should hit him up.


I know, i'm suppose to go to his house this weekend.


----------



## almond (Mar 5, 2006)

nice set-up. Clean and simple


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the nice comments.

The R. najashen in the back left is slowly being removed. It was a thick stand that over shadowed the L arculata. I'm removing it slowly because I don't want to throw the whole tank out of "balance" and have an algae breakout.

I'll add more substrate this weekend and post an update photo when the dust clears.

Thanks again, roy


----------



## ChrisGray (Feb 23, 2006)

i think that it looks great very Amano


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*uh*

>> Bryan's got some nice rocks you should hit him up.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

mlfishman said:


> :hug: did you ever see his wood?
> 
> >> Bryan's got some nice rocks you should hit him up.


Say what??? put em up put em up...dem is fighten words!!


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Heyt wait a minute when did I get pulled into this one?


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

What are those plants http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...2563-rock-placement-leftside.jpg?d=1144722019


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

bioch said:


> What are those plants http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...2563-rock-placement-leftside.jpg?d=1144722019


Background is Luwigia 'arculata', to thr ight of that is Downoi, in front of the large rock is Anubias nana 'petite', back left is Rotala najanshen, and the foreground is a mixture of HC and dwarf hairgrass.


----------

